
Introducing AthenaX, Uber Engineering’s Open Source Streaming Analytics Platform - yarapavan
https://github.com/uber/AthenaX
======
yarapavan
Blog post - [https://eng.uber.com/athenax/](https://eng.uber.com/athenax/)

Documentation -
[http://athenax.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://athenax.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

Built on top of __Apache Calcite __, __Apache Flink __and __LevelDB __

